# Anyone going to the Mid Ohio Grand Am/Grand Am Cup weekend?



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

This upcoming weekend up at mid ohio the GA and GAC cars will be running. I will be up there fri, sat, and sunday working for Turner Motorsports. Stop by and say hi.

A support race for the weekend is actually the BMW CCA. The BMW club has also rented out the tower in the middle of the infield (yellow roof) for social events. I believe we are in the process of working out some stuff with the CCA for the fans. Definately check it out.

Hopefully we will see you there.
David


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Dave!!!*

Come on man, you, more than anyone should know it is Turner Motorsport!!! Not Motorsports!!!

See you in Ohio.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

PunchIt said:


> Come on man, you, more than anyone should know it is Turner Motorsport!!! Not Motorsports!!!
> 
> See you in Ohio.


Haha, actually I noticed that I did that after I posted it but I was too lazy to go in and fix it cus I figured no one would notice it.... WRONG. See you at the track Friday AM. :thumbup:


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Bring a change of shoes!*

We got hit with a bad storm today and yesterday. Lots of water. Bring a change of shoes, preferably something waterproof.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Good luck guys! :thumbup:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

My god Joey Hand got lucky with that one. Biggest GT car crash I've seen in years, just a horrifying moment of motorsport.

The GTO team and driver need to be penalized, and whoever desgined the runoff area of that section needs to be fired.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

That was a horrific crash - don't like what the GTO did, but those bumps happen all race. We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I am glad Joey is OK.

I bet ownership at Mid Ohio has bulldozers out right now flattening that stupid berm? I can't believe that no one saw it and thought that it would make a great ramp.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is the crash for those who haven't seen it:


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

WOW! :yikes: Thanks for posting the video. I'm glad that Joey is OK and released from the hospital.

Interview from Sunday: http://www.bmwcca.org/node/3530

I was there on Saturday, but didn't make it back on Sunday.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Joey was hanging around our trailer and pits most of the day on Sunday. He was luckily just really sore, but walking. He just seemed happy to end up walkin away. We all ran out of the tent when the forklift brought his car by. Chris Gleason turned to him and said "you are right Joey, that cage saved your life." Credit to BMW motorsport for building an extremely safe car where a driver can survive that kind of accident. Bill A. claimed that it was the craziest wreck he has ever seen.

There is another crazy wreck in the GAC race that airs on July 9th. 3 cars, at least 2 barrell rolling down the front straight and nearly hitting the bridge over the entry to turn 1.


----------

